# Nhà siêu sạch với 6 mẹo từ vật liệu giá rẻ



## lindanga (21/11/21)

Nhà siêu sạch với 6 mẹo từ vật liệu giá rẻ Không chỉ an toàn, những giải pháp làm sạch đồ dùng trong nhà này còn giúp bạn tiết kiệm tiền hơn vì không phải mua đủ loại dung dịch hóa chất. 1. Làm sạch toilet với một chai coca Giá máy khuếch tán tinh dầu Thông thường, chỉ khoảng 3-4 ngày là toilet nhà bạn đã cáu bẩn, ố vàng. Mọi người thường hay cọ rửa toilet bằng dung dịch hóa chất chuyên dụng, nhưng thường những loại hóa chất này mùi rất đậm đặc, khó chịu. Cách làm sạch đơn giản là chỉ cần một chai coca. Đổ coca vào thành phía trong của toilet và đậy nắp, để trong vòng một giờ, sau đó dùng chổi cọ sạch và xả nước. Bạn sẽ phải bất ngờ vì công dụng làm sạch của coca khi thấy toilet trắng sáng như mới. 2. Sốt mayonnaise làm sạch vết bẩn trên bề mặt gỗ Tủ, bàn gỗ dùng lâu ngày sẽ để lại một vài vết xước hoặc vết bẩn mà chỉ lau chùi đơn giản không thể làm sạch Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tại Đà Nẵng được. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nếu trong nhà bạn có sẵn lọ sốt mayonnaise, dùng 1 - 2 thìa phết đều và mỏng lên bề mặt gỗ cần làm sạch. Đợi chừng 10 phút, dùng khăn nhẹ nhàng lau sạch mayonnaise, vết bẩn/xước trên bề mặt sẽ biến mất, đồng thời cả món đồ nhà bạn cũng trở nên mới và sạch hơn. 3. Xử lý vết bẩn trên vách kính phòng tắm bằng khăn giấy Vách kính phòng tắm dễ bị mờ đi vì những vệt nước, bọt xà phòng bắn vào trong quá trình sử dụng. Dùng khăn vải lau kính không phải là giải pháp thông minh trong trường hợp này. Chỉ cần vài tờ khăn giấy mỏng (dryer sheet), nhẹ nhàng lau trên bề mặt vách/cửa kính. Lưu ý, nên lay khi vách kính còn hơi ẩm ướt thì hiệu quả làm sạch sẽ nhanh chóng và tối ưu hơn. 4. Một quả bóng tennis "đánh bay" vết bẩn trên tường Vết va chạm, bút vẽ hay bụi bẩn sẽ làm bức tường trắng tinh ban đầu không còn nguyên vẹn. Thay vì dùng khăn sạch lau, hãy sử dụng một quả bóng tennis, chà xát nhẹ nhàng lên bề mặt tường. Những chỗ có nhiều vết bẩn, hãy chà xát kĩ hơn một chút. Bức tường sẽ trở nên sạch sẽ chỉ sau ít phút. 5. Dùng trà lau cửa sổ bám đầy bụi Chắc chắn bạn sẽ thường xuyên phải lau kính cửa sổ vì đây là một trong những khu vực dễ bẩn nhất trong ngôi nhà. Đặt một túi trà lipton vào trong bình xịt nhỏ và đổ đầy nước, đợi một lúc rồi lắc mạnh. Dung dịch này sẽ có tác dụng làm sạch cửa kính mà không cần đến nước lau kính. Bước tiếp theo, sử dụng một tờ báo cũ để lau trên bề mặt cửa sổ đã xịt nước. Giấy báo sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ mọi vết bẩn mà không để lại bất cứ vệt nước mờ nào. 6. Làm sạch lò nướng bằng dầu em bé (baby oil) Vết dầu mỡ bám trên lò nướng luôn là "thách thức" với các bà nội trợ. Dùng hóa chất để làm sạch thì không yên tâm, vậy giải pháp là gì? Nếu nhà bạn có sẵn một lọ dầu em bé, Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu công suất lớn thì khỏi cần lăn tăn suy nghĩ gì nữa. Đổ một ít dầu cho trẻ sơ sinh lên giấy khô và tiến hành lau sạch lò nướng.


----------

